# Airventure 2011 (Oshkosh) Photos



## yxguy (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since I've posted here. Site looks great! Here is a slide show of Oshkosh 2011 mostly warbirds...enjoy!

Airventure 2011

Paul


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow! Those are some excellent photos. Thanks for sharing!
Derek


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2011)

Great pics !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 5, 2011)

Stupendous shots Paul!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2011)

Excellent shots!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicely done, Paul.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 6, 2011)

Great shots there Paul!


----------



## yxguy (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words. It was a great show and really fun to see Fifi fly again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2011)




----------

